# Am I ready to get a cat?



## WiccanCat (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay, here's the thing, emotionally I am ready to have a cat because I feel quite lonely, I'm a student in his 20s and I've recently moved to Paris, France. I'm going to be renting a tiny tiny apartment on the outskirts of town and I really want to get myself a cat. The question now is am I ready for it?

I've had cats before when I was little, unfortunately the first one died killed by another animal, we found him bleeding on the floor of our living room. I had never been that sad before in my life, we immediately got ourselves a second cat which looked very similar and he stayed with us 1 and a half years until he suddenly disappeared (we lived in the countryside back then).

When I had those cats I was little, maybe 13 or 14. So I don't really know much about cat care. Could anyone enlighten me as to what is needed in order to care for a cat, feed them and how much it costs monthly and whether you think a poor student can afford to raise a kitten?

Also I would very much appreciate any advice I can get on where to get a kitten from (I do want a kitten as I want to choose a name myself). And which race would be best for me, I like unusual cats, in France most people have europeans and those white cats with huge black spots. I'd like a kitty that's a little more unusual. I like cats that are smart, very loyal, melodious and don't loose too much fur. 

Thanks everyone!


PS: I forgot to mention that I travel a lot. How does one move around with a cat?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've renamed 3 adult cats. Kittens are hard work, and one kitten alone is a handful without another one to play with and use up all of that endless energy. I have no idea how much cat food, cat litter or vets cost in France, can't help you there.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

marie73 said:


> I've renamed 3 adult cats. Kittens are hard work, and one kitten alone is a handful without another one to play with and use up all of that endless energy. I have no idea how much cat food, cat litter or vets cost in France, can't help you there.



All of this and as for moving.... if you're talking about country hopping it could be more difficult. If it's just within the country remember that at each place Kitty needs to be kept inside for a period of time to acclimate before being turned outside, unless you (hopefully) are going to be keeping kitty indoors only.


----------



## WiccanCat (Jul 24, 2011)

By travelling I mean I travel a lot, not like moving to a new home all the time but for professional reasons I often have to travel between countries. How much do kitties need to drink and eat? (Without getting fat)


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I think a small dog would be more amenable to travel than a cat.


----------



## WiccanCat (Jul 24, 2011)

marie73 said:


> I think a small dog would be more amenable to travel than a cat.


I don't like dogs, I love cats!


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

There is an entire health section with great tips on feeding cats. If you are leaving for long periods of time you should be having a sitter check on your cat at least every 24 hours. If you are gone a lot of the time the cat will probably get lonely. My advice would be to mull around the forum and do some research looking at what other members have posted and you will be able to decide for yourself if you can care for a cat.


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Here are a couple of things to think about before getting a kitty. 
- Do you have enough money for food, vet care, medications like flea medicine (if appropriate to your area)
- Will your kitty be indoors or a combination of in and out. We have had many discussions here about which is best, but my thought would be if you are going to be gone a lot then kitty should be inside all the time so they don't decide to go look for you.
-How large is your apartment/house? If you live in a small space you can supply vertical space (such as cat trees) to keeo the kitty entertained and exercised.
-What kind of food will you feed the new one? In the nutrition area you will find a wonderful amount of information about how wet food is better. 
-How often will you be gone? If it is going to be more than one night I would get a kitty sitter just to make sure that all is going well. Perhaps you can even start looking for one before you even get a cat.
-Do you have a camera so that you can supply us with lots of cute shots of your new one?
-Will you go for a pure bred cat, or go to the shelter (or some version of a shelter) and rescue a cat. All 6 of mine are from the shelter and I think that they are pretty darned perfect.

That's all I can think of right now, except good luck to you. I hope that you find the love of your life!


----------



## TheCatsWhiskers (Jun 27, 2011)

wiccancat said:


> how much do kitties need to drink and eat? (without getting fat)


everyday!


----------



## WiccanCat (Jul 24, 2011)

Well the thing is I would need an approximate idea of costs of living per month. Also do cats eat three times a day or twice?

I definitely want to save a Shelter Cat. What we did when I got my first cat is they opened all the cages in which there were cats I thought looked cute and then we just stood there to see which one would come and greet us. The one that came towards us meowing and started licking our hands is the one we took. :love2


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

A cat should eat at least twice a day, but three times a day would be better. A good quality grain free canned cat food costs between 1.50-2.50(US Dollars). Fresh clean water should always be available.

Don't forget vet expenses, my 'healthy' adopted cat from a good shelter cost me upwards of 900.00(us) in vet bills within the first month of owning him. Also, remember cat litter and a litter box plus pet sitting fees for when you travel. A scratching post will save your furniture so you'll probably want one of those.

An adult cat can learn a new name as easily as a kitten learns one.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

You're smart to ask yourself these questions. Since you're in your 20s, I would ask yourself what changes you see yourself making in the next 15 years or so. Do you think you'll move to another country or move around within France? Can you commit that you'll take the cat with you each time you move? There are usually so many life changes in your 20s, that I think the first and most basic question is whether you really envision yourself being committed to the cat enough that you would take him/her with you each time. Also, what if you get married? You hear stories about how people get rid of cats just because the person they're marrying or living with has some of his/her own and they don't get along. 

As far as traveling a lot, I think I would just make sure you have a cat sitter available, whether paid or not, who would be reliable to come twice a day on the days you're not there. 

Shelters are the place to get cats, for sure!


----------



## Dace (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm living in the Netherlands and my estimate is that our cat costs us about 2 EUR per day. That includes vet check-up's twice a year, regular flea&tick treatment and food. Besides that he's on a special diet so we get him food from vet which is slightly more expensive than the usual one, but it's definitely worth it, he looks healthy and his fur is nice and shiny. Finance-wise, I don't think having cat is demanding, but you do have to invest a lot of time and attention, specially in the first months after you have taken him/her from shelter.


----------



## WiccanCat (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you all, 2 Euros a day that's no more than 62 Euros in a month plus vet bills and accessories it sound reasonable assuming the cat isn't sick every month! 

As for the whole wife girlfriend thing if she doesn't like cats then she's out of luck, no way I am getting rid of a woman or changing any major things in my life for a woman. Besides what kind of a heartless woman doesn't like cats? (Okay, that was a joke, but seriously doesn't everyone love cats?) 

What's the basic 'new cat' starter kit I should get if I decided to go to the shelter and grab a kitten? A bed I suppose? What kind? Then what else? Thanks!

I'd love some advice on race as well! :catmilk


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I would really consider an adult cat if you travel often. Have you already got someone in mind to watch your new pet when you're out of town? Personally, I'm not big on worrying about breeds when it comes to cats. I'm thrilled with the cat that chose me at the shelter. :wink


----------



## WiccanCat (Jul 24, 2011)

I was thinking the cat could travel everywhere with me on my lap? At least until it grows up? Small kitties are sooooo cute!


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

Alright, as a just-graduated student I am going to tell you my own experiences on the matter.

For another, what are your immediate plans after college? Are you moving in with your family for a transition period while looking for a job? Sharing a place with friends? Etc? Depending on your plans I would consult with those you might stay with to see if they wouldn't mind boarding you AND a cat. Heck, check in case a life throws a curb ball and you end up back at your family's anyway.

Also, how many hours will you be out each day? Do you like going out with friends often? If yes to both, then at the very least I would definitely revaluate the whole kitten thing. Kittens require a LOT more time and energy then adult cats, for months. It isn't really a short phase. And they get into everything, so unless you are home often enough to check in on the kitten I would trust a adult cat more.

My biggest suggestion is to hang out at a local shelter a bit. GET TO KNOW WHAT YOU ARE GETTING. I thought kittens MIGHT be a option until I saw four of them tearing up the room and running around like devils at the SPCA. Now? Waiting until I have one adult cat in the house to divert energy before I even think about it, and even then... Kinda iffy.

I calculated, for myself, how much it would cost initially to get the cat and the supplies I would need for it. It came out at roughly 320 US dollars, and that isn't including getting the cat spayed or vaccines because the SPCA does all that and more for us here at the total adoption fee of $95. You will need a scratching post, a litter box, litter, a cat carrier, bowls, food, toys (especially if you are getting a kitten), etc etc etc.

You aren't just getting a cat- you are getting everything that cat needs.

In the end, I would strongly suggest waiting and volunteering at local shelters or pet agencies until after college, and then get a cat. The next couple years of your life will be you trying to figure out what you will do (or, be blindsided in realizing what you want to do isn't what you planned). Your life is at a unsure period where you may go anywhere and do anything, and a cat will require planning and care that will limit this.

But with whatever you decide, research a lot and go into it with eyes wide open (like you seem to be doing now). As cool as animals sound, they mean a lot more than companionship. They mean cleaning up messes at four am, they mean pet training and injuries. Companionship is a awesome bonus, but a lot of people don't realize the stresses.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

WiccanCat said:


> Thank you all, 2 Euros a day that's no more than 62 Euros in a month plus vet bills and accessories it sound reasonable assuming the cat isn't sick every month!



Well, of course we never want to expect the worst, but something could go very wrong -regarding vet visits and bills-. ¿Do you have some savings? We never know what could happen, and I imagine you are not those kinds of people who will return a cat because he/she was sick and it is getting too expensive or he needs surgery etc... 

I've rescued most of my cats from the streets, and I spent A LOT of money to save them. Now I'm treating two babies with itraconazole, and it is costing me a fortune. But I have savings and I'm ready for these "complications". 

Breeds...well, some cats are more demanding I guess... Siamese cats are very talkative (generally speaking) but if you're going to a shelter (I'm glad you are!!) you won't be getting any pure breeds (well who knows). I'm sure the right one is waiting for you right now. You'll see. Regardless of breed.

If you're moving to a tiny apartment, I imagine you can't get two cats, can you? The thing is, two cats are so much better than one: company, playing, no separation anxiety when you leave...happier cats.

Good luck! Exciting times! Get ready with the camera, eh? We are gonna NEED those pictures 

Hugs
Lenka


----------



## Dace (Apr 16, 2011)

WiccanCat said:


> I was thinking the cat could travel everywhere with me on my lap? At least until it grows up? Small kitties are sooooo cute!


As for public transport, usually you can only transport cats in cat carriers. Besides that, I cannot imagine how you would keep a kitten sitting in your lap, it's not a Chihuahua who will sit calmly in your bag or smth, forget about it. 
Besides that, cats hate change, relocation and even more they hate not to be able to walk where they want to.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

WiccanCat said:


> As for the whole wife girlfriend thing if she doesn't like cats then she's out of luck, no way I am getting rid of a woman or changing any major things in my life for a woman. Besides what kind of a heartless woman doesn't like cats? (Okay, that was a joke, but seriously doesn't everyone love cats?)


Actually, no! I basically grew up being afraid of cats, since I never had one as a kid, and it took me until the advanced age of 48 to decide to give one a try. So no, you can't assume all women love cats.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

WiccanCat said:


> As for the whole wife girlfriend thing if she doesn't like cats then she's out of luck, no way I am getting rid of a woman or changing any major things in my life for a woman. Besides what kind of a heartless woman doesn't like cats? (Okay, that was a joke, but seriously doesn't everyone love cats?)





October said:


> Actually, no! I basically grew up being afraid of cats, since I never had one as a kid, and it took me until the advanced age of 48 to decide to give one a try. So no, you can't assume all women love cats.


I agree. If you had told me 20-30 years ago that I would have had five cats, I'd would have looked at you and laughed in your face. I did not like cats. I thought kittens were cute, but that was the extent of it. Fast forward to November 2004, when I first met my future kitty, Midnight. I didn't end up getting her until May 2005 after she was abandoned by the people who originally owned her. Two weeks after she moved in, she gave birth to four kittens. Sadly, two of them were stillborn. But we kept the surviving kittens (male) and named them Star and Lucky. We took Smokey in December 2009. Had him neutered and tested for FIV/FeLV. Unfortunately, he tested positive for both, so I had to put him in foster care in February 2010 for the safety of our other cats. We did eventually get Midnight and her boys vaccinated for FeLV in June 2010, so Smokey came back home the following month. He was with us for 6 months before finally succumbing on January 14, 2011 from cardiac arrest caused by his FeLV. In April, three months later, I saw a kitten who was the spitting image of my Bridge baby, so I named her Li'l Smokie. My two younger sons and I would always look for her when we were outside. Around the middle of the month, we couldn't find her and the weather had gotten cold and rainy. Because of this, my asthma flared up to the point that I had to be hospitalized on April 22-23. I missed my birthday celebration and my sons and I had planned to go looking for her. The next day, which was Easter Sunday, my boys were bored and decided to go outside. About 45 minutes later, my youngest came back in and told me to look on the patio. My other son was holding Li'l Smokie. She came in that day and has been with us since.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

WiccanCat said:


> I was thinking the cat could travel everywhere with me on my lap? At least until it grows up? Small kitties are sooooo cute!


Yes, they are adorable. Especially when it has an accident and leaves diarrhea all over your trousers or gets motion sickness and vomits on you or when it spends the entire trip yowling at deafening volumes. :wink


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

MowMow said:


> Yes, they are adorable. Especially when it has an accident and leaves diarrhea all over your trousers or gets motion sickness and vomits on you or when it spends the entire trip yowling at deafening volumes. :wink


Oh dear gravy, that reminds me of Ella as a puppy. The hour drive to the vet... she wouldn't stop crying... she wouldn't STOP. The whole time! *twitches*

But yes, with regular puppies and kitties the very idea of them keeping still for any length of time (except those moments they happen to be asleep) is a pipe dream.

Kittens especially. They are adorable, but they are also balls of fur, teeth, claws, and mischief.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I'd like to emphasize that a kitten is a 20-year long commitment. I'd volunteer at a shelter for now. I can't tell you how many of our strays come from students whose lives changed after a while. I don't think it's fair on you or the kitten - you are at a time in your life when freedom from commitments is a very important thing. If I were you, I'd volunteer at a shelter and maybe at the same time offer myself to foster cats for a short period of time each time, thus you can save tons of cats, not just one. If one is meant to be for you, you can keep them.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

October and My4Kitties, I couldn't agree more. I started even noticing cats when I was 48 (about a year ago). Till then, all I knew was that cats are those yucky grey things that jump up from the garbage room when I go to throw the garbage.

Nowadays, if one of the strays jumps out of the garbage room when I throw the garbage, he gets a full reprimand from me on the dangers of eating from the garbage and I make sure they understand that hanging there is a big NO-NO. So they hang in there only when I'm not around, LOL including my own Prince, who gets top $$$$ food at home day and night!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Samantha was the world biggest cry baby, she would cry the whole ride to the vet or the groomer and it just killed me.
I found out from the girls at the groomers that she didn't cry at all after I left and was good as gold but as soon as she heard Papa's voice when I came in the door to pick her up she'd start crying.
I've heard of cats that like to travel but I've never met one.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

While I was making my lunch I started giggling. I was imagining a kitten sitting on a lap during a trip.... 

1) Adore adorable kitten snuggled in lap.
2) Watch in amusement as kitten stands up timidly and looks around.
3) Catch kitten as it tries to jump off lap.
4) Pluck velcro kitten off my arm and pry claws out of my sleeve.
5) Snatch kitten out of mid air as it tries to jump on seat in front of me.
6) Try to pry kitten off my shoulder without them drawing blood from bare neck
7) Try to hush frustrated and yowling kitten
8.) Howl in pain and frustration when kitten digs little sharp claws into my leg trying to jump down.
9) Apologize to person sitting next to me for the adorable bundle of demon trying to grab their arm.
10) Dig kitten out of my hair as it tries to climb over the back of the seat.
11) Dangle piece of lose thread for kitten trying to distract it
12) Suck blood off my finger where the kitten grabbed me instead of the piece of thread.
13) Gather my stuff and try to hang on to the squirming mass of spaz as the bus/train stops.
14) Walk down aisle of train/bus with head down avoiding the eyes of all the angry and annoyed people who listened to my kitten howl for X hours.
15) Depart train/bus disheveled and wondering in God's name I was thinking.


----------



## WiccanCat (Jul 24, 2011)

MowMow said:


> While I was making my lunch I started giggling. I was imagining a kitten sitting on a lap during a trip....
> 
> 1) Adore adorable kitten snuggled in lap.
> 2) Watch in amusement as kitten stands up timidly and looks around.
> ...


Wow! Are you sure it was a kitten and not some kind of baby tiger or something?

Sure I wouldn't let this one travel on my lap but a cutie kitten?





































:blackcat

When I was a kid and had my first kitten it was adorable. Never bit me or hurt me. I was like 13 or so.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

MowMow said:


> 12) Suck blood off my finger where the kitten grabbed me instead of the piece of thread.


I woke up Prince with my roars of laughter again.  Good thing Gatita is sleeping in the bedroom.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm not trying to offend you Wiccan, but I think that you're going to find my version more accurate than a cute little kitten sitting quietly in a lap during a trip. Also, no where in my scenario did I indicate the kitten would do anything on PURPOSE to hurt someone. They are just being a kitten. My guy is 7 and he still catches me with claws by accident.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

WiccanCat said:


> Wow! Are you sure it was a kitten and not some kind of baby tiger or something?
> 
> Sure I wouldn't let this one travel on my lap but a cutie kitten?
> 
> ...


BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA Ohhh that was a good one....hahahahaha!


----------



## Sophie123 (Jul 13, 2011)

MowMow post 27.
This made me laugh so much. Ball of demon and wriggling spaz is EXACTLY my two!!

My kittens are flipping adorable when they are sat calmly on my lap.
But let it be known, they will only sit still as and when THEY want to, and not a second before. And sometimes the calm moments last literally 5 mins and then they are demonic little spazzy crack heads again!

I personally, love it. Can't imagine it would be much fun trying to travel with them though!


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

Looks like he's tenderizing his buddies head for a snack. :lol:


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

WiccanCat said:


> I was thinking the cat could travel everywhere with me on my lap? At least until it grows up? Small kitties are sooooo cute!


bahahahahahhahaahhaha <cough choke cough> bahahahahahahahhaha

OK I still need to read the rest of this thread mind you BUT we are currently raising 2 kittens and that statement ..well I might need to go change my undies now bahahaha

Kittens are adorable I will give you that. Do you really know how much work is involved with a kitten?! There are 5 people in my home.. 2 teenagers, a tween and my hubby and I. These 2 little balls of fur can completely wear all 5 of us out!! They need supervision all the time. They are extremely curious and into everything.

The best example would be having a human 2 year old unsupervised in your home while you are at work... imagine the mess and potential dangers that could happen to that toddler. 

We adopted our kits at the start off summer. All 3 of my kids were out of school and it was a good time to help with while the kittens were maturing. 
Sitting on your lap?!?! bahahahahahahhahahah ok well maybe for 5 minutes 
More then likely with a kitten ~ they will be jumping on your neck, around the back of the chair, under the chair clawing at your feet, chewing on the cord of your laptop and basically being a pest. Just like human kids, kittens are at their worst when you need them to be on their best behavior.


I do commend you for wanting a rescue. I really believe in the whole "there is a pet for everyone in this world" type thinking.

With your lifestyle and the fact you are looking for a lap cat to snuggle, groom and love on, I highly suggest you rethink the kitten. Adopt an adult cat who has already developed the personality you are looking for. Adopt an adult cat that is perfectly content being alone during the day while you are at work. There are millions and millions of sweet loving adult cats who need a home and would forever be grateful of you. 

Here is a video of a cat shelter near me, the news did a piece on them. I am wanting you to see and hear how adult cats get a bad rep and have trouble finding homes. Also how adorable the adult cats are in the shelter... this is a private no kill shelter so no worries about sad death row cats in this... but please think Adult cat over kitten with your lifestyle :love2

Angela Hill visits SpayMart | Spaymart


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

The thing is kittens are curious and have high energy. If your kitten never bit or hurt you, then you had a very unusual kitten. They don't mean to hurt a person, they are just being kittens.

And I want to agree with what Straysmommy said about the college kid pets ending up in the shelter. The vast majority of college kids I know had to give up their kitten or puppy when they graduated. You might not want to, but sometimes life throws you a curveball. I myself did the 'volunteer until outta' here' thing with the local SPCA since I was incredibly lonely after my roommate moved to Alaska.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> While I was making my lunch I started giggling. I was imagining a kitten sitting on a lap during a trip....
> 
> 1) Adore adorable kitten snuggled in lap.
> 2) Watch in amusement as kitten stands up timidly and looks around.
> ...



Don't forget them climbing in and out of the luggage, using the bathroom on you as you don't have a litterbox and kittens need to go then and there. The fact that the kitten WILL get loose at some point and you will be chasing it under chairs. Also, the fur all over your work clothes... the best groomed cats tend to leave a little something behind to remember them by. Have you ever traveled with a human toddler? Those tend to behave better in a new environment then a kitten. 

And Wiccan ~ I am not talking tiger I promise! Though my little mouse thinks she is a tiger, both of my kittens are short haired domestics and would do a LOT worse then what Mow described lololol
I have a headache just thinking of trying to sit mouse on my lap for a train ride :cool


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

OK here is the best comment yet from my 10 year old daughter...

She was walking by with both kittens in her arms, her hair in her face and NOT in a happy mood. It seems Mouse had gotten behind the fridge for the 10th time in as many minutes. I told her about someone on the forum wanting a kitten as they are cute and will sit in their laps while traveling. 

She gave me a dirty look and said, "Why would they want to adopt dead kittens!?" Then she continued on to keep her angels out of trouble lolol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

WiccanCat said:


> :blackcat
> 
> When I was a kid and had my first kitten it was adorable. Never bit me or hurt me. I was like 13 or so.



Ewww!! Thats one ugly cat. lol

This may not be the best advice, but go for your instincts...


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

praline said:


> She gave me a dirty look and said, "Why would they want to adopt dead kittens!?" Then she continued on to keep her angels out of trouble lolol


LOL! Poor Savannah.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> LOL! Poor Savannah.


I know LOL

I am sooooooo friggin glad she is home. Man I missed her ... ok translate that to I don't have to chase the little beasties around all day now :love2
I get to be Grandma again:love2


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Praline, I just have to say...I love your daughter. Her comeback was hilarious!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

i think you should definitely think about how it is a long term commitment like others have mentioned, but i would also recommend getting a cat instead of a kitten at this point in your life. we have 2 kittens right now, and though they keep each other company while we are away at work, i still feel uneasy about leaving them alone even just 1 night. they require your time and attention, and especially if you are considering in getting just one, it will be lonely and bored while you are away. and bored kitties can possibly equal to destructive kitties.

also, if you were planning on travelling with your kitty, keep in mind that it might be very stressful on the cat. ours cry when we take them on the freeway (maybe they don't like the sound or movements) and i heard that cats also don't feel comfortable in different environments because they are comfortable in your home (ie their territory).


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

littlesushi said:


> also, if you were planning on travelling with your kitty, keep in mind that it might be very stressful on the cat. ours cry when we take them on the freeway (maybe they don't like the sound or movements)


Lucky is like this. He will cry pitifully on the freeway, but when we switch to surface streets, he doesn't wail quite as much. I think the sounds of the freeway really freaks him out and we've had him since he was born. He's 6 years old now. So if you were hoping (not you, littlesushi), that your cat would outgrow it, don't hold your breath.


----------



## jusjim (Jun 30, 2009)

I would recomend a young adult, mainly because of the travel. How would you travel? By car? My next door neighbours travel a lot and take the cat. It doesn't seem to have been harmed. As to the food costs, you'd need to check the food recommedations on the packages, cans etcetara and then check the price. An allowance must be made for wastage. Missy, my present cat, eats small amounts several times a day (including the middle of the night when she wakes me). You'll also need to set aside an amount for vet fees if required. litter I don't know. but if you're thinking of the outside for that prupose, bear in mind that cats are not only predators, they are prey for predetors. Letting a cat ouside while travelling risks the cat wandering off.

I renamed Zenobi to that name from Kravitz. She was ten years old and took to the name at once.


----------



## WiccanCat (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you all. I made my decision, I'm getting a kitten. Now my apartment is only 19 sq. m. but I have quite a big balcony and I'm willing to take a walk with the kitty as many times a day as needed. Is there anything I should consider living in such a small space?

Some of you said kittens are naughty, what can I do when I leave for school in the morning to prevent the cat from scratching up objects or furniture? Maybe one of those things to prevent babies from entering certain rooms? Or would the cat jump right over it? Can you 'walk' a cat like a dog? How do you teach a cat what his name is? Should I get a female or a male? Thank you all!


----------



## D'Lynn (Jun 18, 2011)

I don't think it matters much what gender you choose if the cat is spayed or neutered. I'd get a short hair unless you want to spend a lot of time brushing the cat.

You will need a cat tree with several scratching surfaces and levels. Cats like high places. They also like to hide. My cats have enjoyed cupboards over the refrigerator or shelves in a closet. Cat trees aren't very difficult to make if you can't buy one. Mine is simply plywood and a post wrapped in sisal rope. Put away anything breakable because they will jump on shelves. Any object on the shelf may be batted off. Toys are easy. Stuff a sock. Crumple paper. Tie something to string. Bored kitties are naughty kitties. Baby gates are useless in keeping cats out of rooms. They do just jump right over. I just shut doors.

My kitten, 4 months old now, has been on harness and leash since she was 6 weeks old. She took to it right away and will now run to get her leash on when the dog goes for a walk. Sometimes she will walk with me, but the point of walking a cat is not to get from point A to B. Mostly I follow where she wants to go. The leash serves to keep her from getting too far away or too far up a tree. 

She also travels well, mostly because I've taken her everywhere with me since she was a 1.5 week old bottle-fed baby. It really is easier and safer to travel with the cat in a carrier. There are carriers like backpacks or such. I will make or buy one when we move to give her a place to hide if she is frightened or a loose dog comes near.

She knows her name because I call her when it's time to eat or get a treat.


----------



## Huge2 (Jan 28, 2008)

To answer the OP's original question.

No.


----------



## Rebbie (Jul 11, 2011)

I mean no offense, Wiccancat, but... why did you ask the question in the first place if you aren't listening to the answers?

Mind, you could have thought it through and have reasons why you still want a kitten or still think it would work despite everyone's misgivings on the matter, but as you haven't told us them we can't know what they are.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

19 sq meters? You have got to be kidding me...I mean, I'm sure it is perfect for a single person who spends most of the time studying and working, but for a human and a cat? What are you gonna do with a cat in such a small space? You are gonna make his life miserable, I'm very sorry to say that and I mean no offense, but, honestly...

I used to live in a small apartment that tripled your apartment's size with two cats and I had to move! Is not like you can walk a cat on a leash without having your cat constantly asking you to take him outside...and you're saying you won't be home most of the time? He'll live only to wait for you (have you heard of separation anxiety?) and what if you can't take him outside for a day or two or a week...

I have to agree with Huge and the rest...no, you are not ready, and you are not thinking about your cat's quality of life.

I'm sorry.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

To answer the original question: *no way are you ready for ANY kind of pet*. You seem to have this mental image that kittens are perfect little angels and that a tiny apartment will be wonderful because kittens themselves are tiny. Well, guess what? Kittens grow up. 19 sq meters is barely big enough for you. If you're smart, you'll wait until you're in a bigger apartment and you'll get an older cat.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I don't want to sound mean or to judge, but from what I read, it doesn't appear like you're listening to what others are telling you. It just looks like you posted with the idea already in your head that you WILL get a kitten no matter what and just posted to get some advice on how to handle kittens.

Kittens are, as others have stated, a LOT of work. When I first got Miu, she was 2 months old. After a week or two, I was in tears because I was having trouble dealing with her antics, high energy level, and general cat owner duties. Mind you, I had parents and sister to help out and even then, I felt overwhelmed. There was a point in time when I was even on the verge of returning her. 

I live in a 2 storey house with basement and Miu zooms around up and down all 3 levels like a demon sometimes. She is almost 2 and she still does this. 19 sq ft.....that's severely restricting. Although you said you would walk the kitten. First of all, cats are not like dogs. I feel, walking on a restricted leash does nothing to help them. They need both horizontal and vertical room to tear around to release it. If you don't allow them that release....god help you. They'll be running around wreaking havoc on all your possessions. Chewing wires, tearing up the toilet paper, digging up your houseplants etc.

Also traveling isn't really something for a cat in general. They like stability and familiarity. Again, it's not like owning a dog where they'll tag along for a ride in the car with you. Constantly uprooting them and taking them places is asking for trouble. If you manage to make your cat anxious, you're in for a world of hurt. Anxious cats can act out in a lot of ways like improper waste elimination, hunger strikes, destruction behavior, aggression.

I'm not young, certainly not college age. I'm not a social butterfly either but even then, at times I'll feel like I'm kinda tied down with my 2 cats and 1 dog. I would never in a million years consider giving any of them up. However, since you have the choice, I strongly urge you to re-think your decision. You're at the age where you can travel and see the world. There's also a lot of uncertainly in your future in terms of if you'll get married, have kids, live in another country etc. Cats are not like hamsters. They can live pretty long. Who knows how your life will be in 15-20 yrs? 

It's very common for college kids to get pets and then regret it later. I, myself, picked up a stray dog only to discover that she belonged to a college kid living in a basement. I gave her back, but 2 days later, he came back to me saying he didn't want her. He wanted me to adopt her since I had canine experience. My aunt ended up adopting her which worked out for all of us. However, not all stories end this way. Please, please think more deeply before acting. 

If you really love kittens, volunteering at your local shelter would be the perfect arrangement. You don't have to commit, you not only get to play with them, but also help the shelter too.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

Good Luck :?


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I think that you've made a very selfish decision. If this goes as horribly wrong as I think it is going to, please be sure to find it a good home and not just turn it lose to fend for itself. Remember that you are the one who caused the problems and it's not kitties fault, so act accordingly when it comes time to find a new home for the tyke.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

> Is there anything I should consider living in such a small space?


Yup, reconsider getting a cat lol

Have you ever thought about a guinea pig? I am totally serious here. They make WONDERFUL pets. The long haired ones are adorable and they will sit and let you brush them all day long. They have such wonderful little personalities as well. You can take them for walks all the time. They love munching on fresh grass. They are not hamsters... they are real cuddly live pets. They do very well traveling and will sit and purr in your lap the entire time. 

Look at this spoiled little thing:


















They make such wonderful, loving pets. My mom had one when I was in the 1st grade. Angus was trained to do several tricks. :love2

Here is a pets 101 video about them





With your small area this would be so perfect! You could let them out to run around and not have to worry about losing her LOL


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That is the cutest thing...EVER! I totally want to sit and brush her...and braid her hair...and and and...OMG *head explodes*


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

MowMow said:


> That is the cutest thing...EVER! I totally want to sit and brush her...and braid her hair...and and and...OMG *head explodes*


Yup, they will sit in your lap for hours to be brushed. They purr just like a cat when they are happy and content as well :love2

The vet bills are extremely small as they don't need shots like a cat.
Their food and care is really a lot cheaper. 
They will also love most salad leftovers. Stay away from iceberg lettuce but other then that ~ they will finish off any fruits and veggies that are left over.

They can get to be a foot long though some are smaller. Remember the ones you see in pet stores are babies. Some think they are full grown but they can get rather large. They get extremely attached to their owners..more so then a cat lolol
The moment you walk in the door, they will start squealing until you greet them and then will give you the piggie purr


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

My fav is the Texel breed:









Or the silky :love2


















You can dress them up like baby dolls and they LOVE the extra attention, unlike cats lol

Here is one taking a walk



















You can even get one of those doggie purse carriers. I really hate seeing dogs in those but for guinea pigs they are soooo perfect :love2


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I am sure Mowmow would LOVE one ... for dinner :?



I also want to add vet bill cost to the OP.
I just paid 1,800 bucks on an emergency surgery for our 16 week old kitten. Keep in mind medical cost ~ just the regular ones can run easily into the $100's and if there is a problem or accident .. it can run into the $1,000s
:?


----------



## Tess (Jul 23, 2011)

WiccanCat said:


> I was thinking the cat could travel everywhere with me on my lap? At least until it grows up? Small kitties are sooooo cute!


Oops... kittens won't do that!
They are too wiggly and playful and reactive!

Plus, they are very tuned into their environments. They won't sit quietly on your lap while you are on the bus, plane, train, or car, because they will be spooked by everything going on around them, and will want to jump down and find a safe place. You will have trouble hanging on to your kitten if you try to travel like this! (and you also need litter box etc where ever you go...)

They are not like dogs at all! They really are not creatures to travel with.


----------



## Lenkolas (Jan 18, 2011)

praline said:


>


totally agree with you praline LOL

My cats: Awwwwww so cute! Can we take one home mommy.....AND EAT IT?


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

praline said:


> Look at this spoiled little thing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


this cutie is seriously asking for a braiding. CUTENESS!


----------

